# No couch



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

My 7 yr old daughter stayed at her dad's new place over the weekend. When she came home, she was telling me all about it because she loves to talk and to tell me things. I probably could do without hearing about it but I listen to her. She was telling me how daddy and new GF don't even have a couch in their living room to sit on, that they sit on the floor to watch tv. I kinda thought, "Ha!" I have two couches in my house. This is the life he left me for. A life without so much as a couch to sit on. With me, he'd come home to hot cooked meals and a couch to sit on. Now he eats fast food and sits on the floor. Well, hope he's happy with the life he chose.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

hate to burst your bubble but as long as the woman I'm with shows desire I could care less if I ever had a couch again.

the happiest time of my marriage is when we first got married and we only had a king sized bed and a TV.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

sorry - but my wife will be taking the couch - a lot of the furniture actually; and I'm kind of looking forward to it!

cooking would be nice...but I'd gladly eat while sitting in a bean bag chair if it meant she was finally GONE!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> hate to burst your bubble but as long as the woman I'm with shows desire I could care less if I ever had a couch again.
> 
> the happiest time of my marriage is when we first got married and we only had a king sized bed and a TV.


How nice of you to say that to a woman who got her heart ripped out by her husband who was cheating on her. I sure Apple feels much better now.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> How nice of you to say that to a woman who got her heart ripped out by her husband who was cheating on her. I sure Apple feels much better now.


Don't think we were trying to rain on her parade - just got "struck" by the title here.

To me - "No couch" will be a good thing.

Although I'd love a home cooked meal!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> How nice of you to say that to a woman who got her heart ripped out by her husband who was cheating on her. I sure Apple feels much better now.


It's alright. I can see where they are coming from. When it came down to me getting rid of my ex husband, I would have happily sat on the floor too if it meant getting rid of him. But, for me, it's the case of everything he left behind.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

I get it Apple. It’s the feelings of; ‘I went way above and beyond, but you were always finding fault in me. I could’ve grown a magic money tree, used it’s harvest to decorate the entire house with lavish furniture and décor to please you. I still would not have met some imaginary standard you held me too, yet your butt sits on the floor now.” 

Ok, ok, ok ……. The magic money tree was a bit unbelievable in the story. LOL!!!!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*But, for me, it's the case of everything he left behind.*

All the LBS's go through this.... sounds like it's time to de-husband the house! Get your girlfriends, or favorite sister to come over, get rid of the kids for the nite....and have at it. 

Take down ANYTHING that remotely reminds you of him, or was his, or that he picked out, or that he gave you as a gift....all of it has to go. IF you have to, or are not divorced yet.... store it all in boxes in the garage or attic. Just get it out of sight. Don't burn or destroy photos... put them away for the kids, and put one in the kids room. If your Ya-Yas are really nice, they would help you repaint!  

The day ex-h left, that hideous bedroom suite was on the curb... he picked it. The family photos with him in them were taken down. (THIS really pissed him off for some reason, like just because he walked out shouldn't mean I don't want him???? Go figure.) I told the teens, "Anyone want a photo of dad... they're in that box." 

Take back your space. It doesn't solve the heartache, or un-reject anything.... but it kind of sweeps things away (THINGS being the key word) so that you can focus on YOUR life, YOUR changes, and making YOUR world as good as you can!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> *But, for me, it's the case of everything he left behind.*
> 
> All the LBS's go through this.... sounds like it's time to de-husband the house! Get your girlfriends, or favorite sister to come over, get rid of the kids for the nite....and have at it.
> 
> ...


Oh, I did all of that months ago.


----------

